# Toolman Slinger and Can-Opener Candy Stripers



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yahoo! I was hoping these would of shown up Friday, but they are here!

Toolman's slinger took a short trip to the pacific rim for some reason (Singapore) then came back to me in Canada.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning shooters!

Trades rule!

Great job Can Opener and Toolman!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I do love mine CandyCane ergo bone from Randy!!  Enjoy yours!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to see it finally arrived! Singapore...Canada....same difference, lol! That one is actually Wenge and Bloodwood. After a BLO bath, those woods do get pretty darn dark though.

Can-Openers shooters look awesome. I better they shoot even better than they look!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Glad to see it finally arrived! Singapore...Canada....same difference, lol! That one is actually Wenge and Bloodwood. After a BLO bath, those woods do get pretty darn dark though.
> 
> Can-Openers shooters look awesome. I better they shoot even better than they look!


That's right! It's been in transit for so long that I forgot about what wood. Too bad about the darkness, I love the colour differential of Wenge. I still love it, the balance is very nice!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lucky guy! those are great additions to the ole collection.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I got one of the cream cicle shooters and love it


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Not only are they super cool for the collection, but they shoot awesome too! I couldn't help by have a huge grin on my face, I've never really caught such a good run on camera. I still miss 2 shots in the middle but only by the skin of the can.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

superb mail this day Metro!!!


----------

